# bare spot and bump on tail of puppy



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

Please see attached picture. It's hard to the touch. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sebeceous cyst? If it is a cyst, I found that tumeric powder supplement help reduce them(my long coat got a couple from her fish oil supplements)

What part of the tail is it located? The precaudal gland is in the mid part of the tail, most sable dogs show the location prominently. Could be that the gland is causing some discomfort. My male at about a year started chewing that area for a couple months. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/173193-tail-injury-infection.html


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's about 2 inches from his rump on the top left (from dog's perspective). It's sealed skin so doesn't look like an open wound infection.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How old is the pup? In the link I posted(tail injury) shows the precaudal gland location....is it there? If the pup is growing in the adult coat/usually around 14 weeks it starts, it could be a clogged hair follicle(s cyst) that is irritating him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does this mean that you went to the kennel and asked your hard questions and came home with a pup? 

quote --For example, when asked the following question: What's been your worst learning experience while breeding GSD?

Here's how one answered:

_Our bad experience was we changed dog food to a more natural diet but the feed value was not there; small pups at birth different sizes at birth which made it hard to sell the different size pups. It brought a lot of unnecessary questions that I could not give a good answer to._

This to me shows some vulnerability which tells me a lot. Anyone can make mistakes and no one has all of the answers but showing this vulnerability gives me some confidence in their word. 







 

Okay , the tail, looks like it had a bit of an injury , maybe another pup biting and holding on , or the dog had fleas and gnawed at the itch , the skin was broken and is now fixing itself , hair will regrow.

Carmen
http://www.carmspack.com


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

The comments you included below were from a different breeder. This was my top pick of the breeders I looked at. Unfortunately, I missed this spot on him. I already called the breeder. They advised I visit the vet tomorrow to find out what exactly it is and give them a call to determine next steps if we have a major problem.

By the way, the sire was much more active than what I was expecting which was a pleasant surprise.

I will update the forum with my findings just so others can learn from this as well.

Thanks everyone for your replies and expertise.


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> How old is the pup? In the link I posted(tail injury) shows the precaudal gland location....is it there? If the pup is growing in the adult coat/usually around 14 weeks it starts, it could be a clogged hair follicle(s cyst) that is irritating him.


8 weeks. 

It's very close to that spot. The problem is off center to the side so I am not thinking that's it but what do I know.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought that was your top pick for breeder . So are you going to introduce us to your pup .


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

Visited the vet today. She believes it to either be scar tissue or a mass. No liquid to draw from it. She didn't recommend doing anything with it at this time. I will watch it closely.

Haven't named him yet. Here's a pic of him though. He's doing very well. Slept through the night for the most part. Our other dog is taking to him very well, playing, affectionate, etc. I need to get him in a rhythm for house training yet. I imagine that will work itself out quickly with some consistency on my part and him getting used to his new home.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

brand new pup and post 1 pic only? "sad face" very cute pup. house breaking, you understand is all about prevention and having to wait until he has bladder control right. once the pup is old enough to have bladder control, it takes about a week to ten days for house breaking. need more pics!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, I thought it was scar tissue "Okay , the tail, looks like it had a bit of an injury , maybe another pup biting and holding on , or the dog had fleas and gnawed at the itch , the skin was broken and is now fixing itself , hair will regrow."

You may want to make a little "medicine cabinet" for animal use . 

Betadine, collodial silver (min 10 ppm) , MSM cream , pure lanolin salve , manuka oil - manuka honey , honey , 
hydrogen peroxide, -- for cuts , bites, scrapes, burnt paws, torn nails, nothing spoils and each can be used for yourself as well.


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> brand new pup and post 1 pic only? "sad face" very cute pup. house breaking, you understand is all about prevention and having to wait until he has bladder control right. once the pup is old enough to have bladder control, it takes about a week to ten days for house breaking. need more pics!


Here you go:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/189174-say-hello.html#post2563934


----------



## td3201 (Aug 20, 2012)

carmspack said:


> yeah, I thought it was scar tissue "Okay , the tail, looks like it had a bit of an injury , maybe another pup biting and holding on , or the dog had fleas and gnawed at the itch , the skin was broken and is now fixing itself , hair will regrow."
> 
> You may want to make a little "medicine cabinet" for animal use .
> 
> ...


This is great advice. Thank you!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like a nice pup - good luck to you .


----------



## cherytuttle (Oct 5, 2012)

carmspack said:


> yeah, I thought it was scar tissue "Okay , the tail, looks like it had a bit of an injury , maybe another pup biting and holding on , or the dog had fleas and gnawed at the itch , the skin was broken and is now fixing itself , hair will regrow."
> 
> You may want to make a little "medicine cabinet" for animal use .
> 
> ...


Well, Manuka Oil or Honey is really best. You should always have it in your medicine cabinet. Honey is a natural antibiotoic. You can use it on any cut, scratch, scrape, whatever. It's takes the pain out and heals VERY fast. Also you can use a waterproof bandage and seal it all the way around because the honey runs.


----------



## spoil9 (Mar 4, 2009)

carmspack said:


> ...
> You may want to make a little "medicine cabinet" for animal use .
> 
> Betadine, collodial silver (min 10 ppm) , MSM cream , pure lanolin salve , manuka oil - manuka honey , honey ,
> hydrogen peroxide, -- for cuts , bites, scrapes, burnt paws, torn nails, nothing spoils and each can be used for yourself as well.


Every time I come here I learn something new 

Since I've never heard of any of these, where can I learn to safely apply them to my GSD, and to learn when I should apply them? It's a bit easier with humans, I'm just starting to learn about the canine system.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would add , Zymox , Defendex, Vetrycyn - choice over hydrogen peroxide ,


----------

